# Any comic recommendations?



## AZX (Aug 25, 2016)

Looking for a good read, prefer to not have excessive smut and the like, but it's very welcome to be present in the material.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 25, 2016)

What kind of comics do you already like? Do you like romantic stories or do you like comedies? How about both?

*COUGH!!*


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> What kind of comics do you already like? Do you like romantic stories or do you like comedies? How about both?
> 
> *COUGH!!*


Some of these are pretty good. There goes my weekend


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 26, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Some of these are pretty good. There goes my weekend


Thank you. i look forward to taking over your weekend.


----------

